# Zero to Hero



## Fire772 (Jan 26, 2014)

I heard that phrase mentioned about people going from EMT to Paramedic with no experience as a Basic. I am in this category, unfortunately in my opinion. I've held my Basic license to it's renewal (3 years) without any sort of experience outside the required training clinicals. I blame myself mostly because I feel I didn't try hard enough to acquire experience. I have horrible (seriously) luck at getting jobs. I can't pass an interview (even for fast-food) and I've tried so many methods and resources trying to improve that but still can't. I really should have given more effort into volunteering at hospitals so I have no excuse for why I don't have any experience. 

As far as that goes though I was wondering how much of a challenge ahead I face for becoming a Paramedic. I have been doing nothing but reading since I got my books a few days ago. My class starts Mid-February and goes for a full year. My end goal is to be a FireMedic, of which I have completed the Fire portion. I just honestly feel embarrassed that I've got nothing at all especially if I get an opportunity for a job before school is done and especially after. I don't find the lack of experience worrisome so much when it comes to actual performance mainly due to high remarks from preceptors who described working with me to be well within their comfort zone as if I was a part of the team. I'm in no way bragging. I am worried about how it's going to look when I do get Medic and I start hammering out applications for it. 

Lastly of course I expect to hammered by workload when it comes to actually getting through the program and hopefully I could get some tips on how to survive. I love learning. I absolutely love it. In my downtime I would rehearse my Basic training and would quiz myself frequently as well as run mock scenarios for myself. As I stated I've been reading my medic book religiously to get an idea of things and help me knock out certain parts I find challenging before I even get there. I guess the most challenging part I find with this whole thing is that I've never really had anyone familiar with any of this to go to which is what's kind of kept me on the sidelines of how and where to volunteer with hospitals and what resources are best. I'm so eager to get into it all but I'm a little terrified because I always am going it alone it seems.


----------



## Wayfaring Man (Jan 27, 2014)

I can't speak too much towards what you're looking at in terms of "zero to hero" status - have you used your EMT cert at all?  Even as a volunteer?  I was accepted into a medic program fresh out of EMT-B, but put it on pause because I wanted to learn more about what things looked like from the real side of things, what medics did, and even what EMTs do.  I've gotten most of that experience on the volunteer side as a FF/EMT.

I'd be more concerned on why you're not getting past interviews, because whether you have that golden NRP ticket or not, if you can't interview acceptably for fast food positions, you won't likely thrill the pants off a medical director or even a private ambo company.


----------



## Fire772 (Jan 27, 2014)

Wayfaring Man said:


> I can't speak too much towards what you're looking at in terms of "zero to hero" status - have you used your EMT cert at all?  Even as a volunteer?  I was accepted into a medic program fresh out of EMT-B, but put it on pause because I wanted to learn more about what things looked like from the real side of things, what medics did, and even what EMTs do.  I've gotten most of that experience on the volunteer side as a FF/EMT.
> 
> I'd be more concerned on why you're not getting past interviews, because whether you have that golden NRP ticket or not, if you can't interview acceptably for fast food positions, you won't likely thrill the pants off a medical director or even a private ambo company.



It was more or less just a term I used to describe what I've heard when someone is going through with no experience, which I have zero. 

That's also my major concern. I can pass an interview but that's about it. I've rarely had anything come of it afterwords, I do have horrid luck at obtaining any sort of job and nobody involved in the process besides one person has told me where and how to improve. Also I really don't like upselling myself in an interview (Despite that's the point). It must have came from when I got started with basic when I got close with an instructor and we talked about the people who are full of themselves and on paper are good EMTs but put them in the field and they flop. I'm not all knowing and I'm not going to advertise myself as such but it seems that's all anyone wants to hear in general. I have seen some places that were much more real but they were out of reach for me location wise. I just know I give 100% (that's the maximum, huge project in the academy) then I improve upon it and apply it.


----------



## VOODOO MEDIC (Jan 27, 2014)

I have worked with "zero to hero" medics, few programs where i am at. When working with them i have noticed they lack a lot of operational skills, They never set foot on a ambulance till after they were paramedics, so it makes it tough, they had patient contact time only during their clinical and vehicular rotations, but they always had someone to turn too as a back up. Not saying they are bad medics or anything, seems they lack a lot of confidence and experience in the field. I can imagine over time they will develop the skills and confidence they lack just like anyone new to something.


----------



## Fire772 (Jan 27, 2014)

Yea that's what I figured would be my issue I face. I'm definitely going to try and counter that the best I can.


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 27, 2014)

I've met a few zero to hero medics as you call them. Its all about the perception and the FTO like any job or career there will be a learning curve. How many people go through the Fire Academy with no experience not even pulled the pin on a fire extinguisher and go on and become a good Firefighter, I can name a few I know. 

Everyone has to start somewhere and if the interview process is what gets you hung up on jobs then that's a part where you need to work on. I get the drift of EMT's look amazing on paper but they are a bust. But lets be real you never held a EMT job. theres not much you can put on paper to make them think your gods gift to EMS. Analyze your strong points and weak points as far as your skills and experience and be honest but not brutal. Its all about finding a happy medium even if you have to take some classes on career development it could help you with landing a interview, scoring high on that interview and nailing the job.


----------



## Fire772 (Jan 27, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> I've met a few zero to hero medics as you call them. Its all about the perception and the FTO like any job or career there will be a learning curve. How many people go through the Fire Academy with no experience not even pulled the pin on a fire extinguisher and go on and become a good Firefighter, I can name a few I know.
> 
> Everyone has to start somewhere and if the interview process is what gets you hung up on jobs then that's a part where you need to work on. I get the drift of EMT's look amazing on paper but they are a bust. But lets be real you never held a EMT job. theres not much you can put on paper to make them think your gods gift to EMS. Analyze your strong points and weak points as far as your skills and experience and be honest but not brutal. Its all about finding a happy medium even if you have to take some classes on career development it could help you with landing a interview, scoring high on that interview and nailing the job.



Even if I was gods gift in EMS I wouldn't state so epescially in an interview. I've taken some courses and I seem to do well with reports from friends who specialize in interviewing but I just don't know why I never nail a job and it really bums me out. Would it be even logical to pursue a job during medic or just stick to learning?


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 27, 2014)

Fire772 said:


> Even if I was gods gift in EMS I wouldn't state so epescially in an interview. I've taken some courses and I seem to do well with reports from friends who specialize in interviewing but I just don't know why I never nail a job and it really bums me out. Would it be even logical to pursue a job during medic or just stick to learning?



I would actually look for something part time to build on my EMT skills. I go to medic school and work 3 days a week 12 hour shifts. In my downtime at work I study, do homework and work on becoming a better provider.


----------



## Wheel (Jan 28, 2014)

VOODOO MEDIC said:


> I have worked with "zero to hero" medics, few programs where i am at. When working with them i have noticed they lack a lot of operational skills, They never set foot on a ambulance till after they were paramedics, so it makes it tough, they had patient contact time only during their clinical and vehicular rotations, but they always had someone to turn too as a back up. Not saying they are bad medics or anything, seems they lack a lot of confidence and experience in the field. I can imagine over time they will develop the skills and confidence they lack just like anyone new to something.



I went straight through, and this is how I feel every day at work. I've had a pretty steep learning curve trying to manage the operations of a truck while also getting comfortable being solely responsible for some very sick patients. Hindsight being 20/20, I probably should have gotten like six months of EMT experience before medic school, but that's just me. I feel like I am going to turn out to be a good medic, but I think things would have come a little easier if I had been more familiar with the operations aspects of the job first.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 28, 2014)

Doctors don't have to be PAs before going to med school. Nurses don't have to be CNAs. That's all I'll say.

You need to invest in some communications classes my friend.


----------



## Fire772 (Jan 28, 2014)

Wheel said:


> I went straight through, and this is how I feel every day at work. I've had a pretty steep learning curve trying to manage the operations of a truck while also getting comfortable being solely responsible for some very sick patients. Hindsight being 20/20, I probably should have gotten like six months of EMT experience before medic school, but that's just me. I feel like I am going to turn out to be a good medic, but I think things would have come a little easier if I had been more familiar with the operations aspects of the job first.



Yea I definitely agree. I do what I can to keep myself informed of what goes on through some friends I've made recently. 
Operations has never been a weak spot for me according to my reviews so that's at least a positive so far. I definitely do wish I could have carried in some experience though but I've always dove into things before and learned quickly especially on my own. 






Robb said:


> Doctors don't have to be PAs before going to med school. Nurses don't have to be CNAs. That's all I'll say.
> 
> You need to invest in some communications classes my friend.



Yea true. 

And I have. I've got great communication skills. Its just the fact that I get the interview and nothing more.


----------

